# Mesquite bean powder in a dry rub? (UPDATED with Q-View)



## hewgag (Jul 6, 2011)

Here in Texas we have an abundance of Mesquite trees. They are EVERYWHERE!! I recently read up on how to process the beans into a flour like powder that can be used in just about any baking you can think of as well as to sweeten smoothies. This stuff is very sweet and has a nice taste!

I was wondering if anyone here has ever used Mesquite bean powder in a dry rub? If'n ya got a recipe please share it!!

Thanks!


----------



## venture (Jul 6, 2011)

You gotta be kidding me?  Mesquite? Sweet?

I guess I didn't spend enough time in Texas.

Satisfactory, brother.


----------



## meateater (Jul 6, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## hewgag (Jul 19, 2011)

OK! I tried this over the weekend... I made a 3 cup sized batch of "Geoff's disrobed pork massage" and added about 2 heaping tablespoons to the mix. I think It improved it ever so slightly... Im gonna try double the amount each consecutive time until it starts to overpower the other ingredients, then I can back it off a bit to get it right.


So far sooooo good!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 19, 2011)

Like Meat said, very interesting!


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 19, 2011)

Gonna sit back and just watch for the end results of this one.. I love mesquite and hickory--will be very interested with what you come out with..

RIch


----------



## hewgag (Jul 19, 2011)

Keep in mind that Mesquite Beans have an almost sweet fruity flavor..... see where I am going with this? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I am gonna go walk up the street to the empty field and pick some more tonite! There are about 50 trees over there... pics to come!

Here is some info on Mesquite beans:


Mesquite meal is rich in calcium, magnesium, potassium, iron, zinc, protein, and lysine. It has a pleasantly sweet molasses-like nutty flavor with a hint of caramel.

For 2,000 years mesquite was a source of nutrition for Native Americans and indigenous peoples in the arid regions of the earth and used as barter with neighboring tribes.
Medical studies of mesquite have found that despite its sweetness, mesquite flour
(made by grinding whole pods) "is extremely effective in controlling blood sugar
levels" in people with diabetes.
The sweetness comes from fructose, which the body can process without insulin.
In addition, soluble fibers, such as galactomannin gum, in the seeds and pods
slow absorption of nutrients, resulting in a flattened blood sugar curve, unlike
the peaks that follow consumption of wheat flour, corn meal and other common
staples. "The gel-forming fiber allows foods to be slowly digested and absorbed
over a four to six hour period, rather than in one or two hours, which produces a
rapid rise in blood sugar." In addition to its great taste, the major benefits of
mesquite meal include high dietary fiber content, high protein and a high lysine
content. It's also a good source of manganese, potassium and zinc. The result
is a food with the ability to stabilize your blood sugar level. This is very good news
for diabetics, weight watchers and for those who want to eat healthier.
For anyone who uses a meal replacement drink and finds they are hungry long
before lunch time will love mesquite meal. Just add a tablespoon of mesquite meal
to your drink. It will help you stave off hunger for about 4 to 6 hours.

Blending Mesquite with other foods helps to lower the glycemic load of high carb
foods. A high lysine content makes it the perfect addition to other grains that are
unusually low in this amino acid. As flour, it is generally used in combination with
other flours using about 30% mesquite to 70% grain or rice flour. When used as a
flour substitute, or as a condiment, you won't get hungry so fast, as it reduces the
amount of sugar that is stored as fat and prevents blood sugar spikes.
Mesquite meal is great for flavoring steaks, chicken, pork and fish. It can be added
to vegetable stir-fries, scrambled eggs, biscuits, breads, soups, even ice cream. The
list is endless.

Scientific studies have shown that many of these desert plants eaten for food have
fibers that are mucilaginous or like gel, a characteristic that allows them to keep some
water in their dry environment. Other studies have shown that when such fibers were
consumed the digestion was further slowed because it took more energy to break
them down. Sugars would then enter the bloodstream at a steady rate for about four
to six hours. During this time the pancreas of a person who has diabetes may be able
to make sufficient insulin to handle the sugar. The gel from the plants turns into a barrier
between carbohydrates and the enzymes that disintegrate them. In a symbiotic
relationship these slow acting carbohydrates and soluble fibers work together to keep the
body sensitive to insulin and keep blood sugars from greatly rising after one has eaten.


Nutrition Facts Ingredients: 100% natural mesquite meal
Serving Size: 2 Tablespoons (15 g)

Amount Per Serving
Calories: 30 Calories from Fat: 2
Sodium 0 mg
Total Carbohydrates 6 g
Dietary Fiber 3 g
Sugar 1 g
Protein 1 g

Pods are quite sweet and whole pod composition is 80% carbohydrate, 13% protein, 25% fiber, and 3% fat .
Not a significant source of fat, saturated fat, cholesterol, vitamins A and C, calcium
or iron. They grind the entire mesquite bean (pod) and producea meal that is 11 percent to 17 percent protein.
All of our natural Mesquite Meal and Flour is grown from areas free from irrigation, tilling, pesticides and commercial fertilizers.
Analysis Report
Crude protein %.
8.94 Good.

Digestibility(in vitro) %.
70 Good.

Metabolisible energy MJ/Kg.
10.2 Good.

Phosphorus %.
0.1 Slightly low.

Sulphur %.
0.14 Good.

Potassium %.
1.2 Good.

Sodium %.
0.12 Normal.

Calcium %.
0.47 o.k.

Magnesium %.
0.12 o.k.

Copper ppm.
3 Slightly low.

Zinc ppm.
15 Slightly low.

Manganese ppm.
12 Low.

Iron ppm.
130 Good.


Mesquite
Prosopis julifera (glandulosa), Prosopis pubescens, and Prosopis velutina
(velvet mesquite)
The mesquite tree grows in the desert regions throughout the world, areas not suitable for most agriculture. These trees can be found in the US from central Texas to southeastern California and up in the Utah. On 25% of the planet spices of mesquite, prosopis, can be found growing without any assistance from fertilizers, pesticides, irrigation or capitalization. These trees take little cultivation.
Today, mesquites are found mainly below 5,000' elevation. The mesquite root system is the deepest known, reaching in some rare cases more than 100 feet down, though 90% of the tree's roots are located in the upper 3 feet of soil. This root system gives them a strong competitive advantage in floodplains, where they are by far most commonly found. Where
they occur on dry uplands, they are reduced to small shrubs in size.


Mesquite as medicine: The roots, bark, and leaves are cold and dry in nature. They are
antifungal, antimicrobial, astringent, antiseptic, and antispasmodic.
A powder or tea can be made from any of the above materials for athlete's foot and general fungal infections. This disinfecting wash or powder is wonderful for
mild infections, stings, bites, sores, and scrapes.
The leaves and pods can be made into an eye wash for eye inflammations of all kinds including pinkeye/conjunctivitis. Diarrhea, dysentery, stomach ulcers, dyspepsia,
and most G. I. tract inflammations are soothed and astringed by the leaves, roots,
and bark. The white inner bark is used as an intestinal antispasmodic. Being cooling and drying (astringent) the bark is also useful in stopping excessive menstrual
bleeding and reducing fevers. The powdered leaves at one time were sprinkled on a
newborns umbilical stump to prevent infections. Poulticed, the leaves were used topically for headaches. The young shoots, ground and toasted, were used
to dissolve kidney stones.

The mesquite gum or resin is warmer in nature. It is soothing and tonifying, and provides much of its healing qualities through its natural mucilage
content. Dissolved in water it is used as a G.I. tonic to rehabilitate impaired and abused intestines. It greatly assists intestinal healing after surgery.
After bouts of dysentery, diarrhea, stomach/intestinal distress, and food poisoning,
it is used as a restorative. It also is a wonderful soother to stomach/intestinal pain,
ulcers, colitis, hemorrhoids, sore throats, painful teeth and gums, and mouth
sores. Externally it is equally effective on burned, chapped, and raw skin.
Like the other parts of mesquite the resin is also an eye soother and at one time
was used internally for respiratory problems.

Mesquite for food: The pods may be used in many ways.
One way is by grinding them into flour with a metate or hammer mill or something equivalent and using the meal as you see fit.
The flour can be added to breads, cookies and similar things or it can be eaten by itself. Mesquite pods have lots of natural sugars, protein, calcium, and soluble fiber, which make it a nutritious and tasty food from the desert.
Another method is to
simmer 1 lb. of pods in 1 gallon of water for 30 mins., strain, remove pods and simmer
the liquid until a thicker consistency is achieved. Keep repeating this process with the same pods several times and then switch to new ones if necessary to build up
the volume of sweet mesquite liquid in order to simmer down into syrup. / message


----------



## alelover (Jul 19, 2011)

And here I thought mesquite was only for smoking wood. I learn so much here.


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow, I am impressed beyond words.. thanks so very much Hewhag!!  No trees of same here in Alaska, gonna have to find a brother to ship me some.. I gots to try this out..

Rich


----------



## hewgag (Jul 21, 2011)

I picked about 5 lbs of pods yesterday. It was about 102F in the shade so I couldn't get as much as I wanted too. I have them drying in the oven at 200F after a nice hot water rinse to clean them off. I'll snap some pics of them in the morning. Most of them were on the ground and what was on the trees was pretty much green and unripe. I'll hit these in another week or so. the house smells soooo good right now from them being in a warm oven!! Cant wait to toss 'em in a blender and make flour out of 'em! I'll Q-View the process fer ya'll!!


...I wonder if I can smoke the flour????? Hmmmmmmmm..........


----------



## flutterbye1 (Jul 22, 2011)

WOW this all sounds pretty interesting I lived in TX for several years and now in OK, and I never heard of this maybe that is why the horses all ate them gonna have to give it a try thanks


----------



## alelover (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes you can smoke flour.  Squirrel has done it.


----------



## hewgag (Jul 23, 2011)

Here are some pics as promised. 







Here are the beans broken up into quarters. Makes loading into the blender easier and some of the moister ones were able to dry a bit easier.









First run of about a handful of beans resulting in a coarse flour.







The Blend-o-fyer 9000[emoji]174[/emoji] with some Mesquite flour being pummeled.









Mad Scientist Lab!!! Muuuahahahahaa!!! The plastic pitcher holds the first run coarse grind. The large steel bowl has
the finished product which has passed through the worlds smallest freekin' sifter... grrr.... The small steel bowl is the
larger pieces that wont blend as fine as I'd like it too. I ran this through a third time and got it a little bit finer. You can
blend this as much as you like to get it as fine as you desire. But it doesn't have to be ultra fine.









The finished product!! Made a little over 4 cups! The smell and flavor is sweet with hints of raisin, cinnamon, chocolate..... it's 
hard to describe.








  Enjoy!!


----------



## hewgag (Jul 28, 2011)

Yet another update.......

I just whipped up a small batch of rub with a HEALTHY portion about 3 heaping tablespoons full of the Mesquite powder applied liberally to the rib-cut pork loin (sort of like fat pork chops cut to look like ribs).... anyways.... it was off the chain crazy good!! The flavor is very complimentary to pork!! I did not smoke these as I did not want to have too many flavors going on... I just did a quick hot sear, kicked the fire back a little and let them cook through. Popped them into a sauce pot with lid to let them steam/braise until cooled. They were bigtime delish!!

I am going to harvest much MUCH more Honey Mesquite beans ASAP!


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have been telling my wife I wanted to try this for about a year now.   I am glad someone else did now I know it would work.  I grew up with lots of mesquite beans all over the yard and have even had freash mesquite sap before.


----------



## meateater (Jul 28, 2011)

Hewgag said:


> Here are some pics as promised.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now this is sounding really great, man I love this place.


----------



## alelover (Jul 29, 2011)

"The smell and flavor is sweet with hints of raisin, cinnamon, chocolate"

That sounds really good.


----------

